# Rescued Cat She Keeps Growling At Me



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi I have just got a black cat off my sister in laws friend and this cat has a history.
My sister in laws friend lives in London and found the black female cat just before Xmas in a mess she was very thin and both her hips had been broken (think she has also had a head injury as she dribbles) this friend of my sister in law nursed her back to health and took her to the vet to get her hips mended and get other treatment but was unable to keep her beyond her recovery due to he grandson being allergic to cats, so I (live in Barnsley, South Yorkshire) said I would take her.

On the way home she threw up 3 times (think she had vertigo due to bang on the head as she was sick every time we went round a round about). When we got her home and got her out of the cat box I had clean her up a bit as you can imagine.

Now heres my problem, she cries for a stroke and attention so we stroke her, but after stroking her 2 times she will attack you or she will let you stroke her but will be hissing and growling at the same time. If I stroke her with 1 finger she is fine and only on her head slowly, as soon as you touch her anywhere else from her neck or back or with your whole hand she hisses, growls and scratches. I understand she has trust issues after her severe beating has, spent the best part of 7 months getting used to this kind lady while she was recovering from her injuries & then being handed over to me (she is worse with me but not so bad with my hubby and my daughter who is only 9 seems to be able to stroke her and the cat even goes on her back so my daughter can stroke her tummy) we have only had her since Wednesday PM but I am wondering the best way to get her over her trust issues. She does not seem interested in treats although seems to eat and drink ok. No matter what I am keeping her but it is unusual for an animal to attack me or get scared of me most animals take to me, I have other cats (2 others are also rescues but although badly treated and beaten was not as bad as she is and only took a week to come round) the rest I have from kittens and have never en-counted this kind of problem before. To be really honest she is lucky to be alive. I will be grateful for any suggestions. I am hoping she will see the other cats getting soppy, cuddly and lovey dovey with us and see we don't hurt them so we wont hurt her.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all well done you for taking her on.

As you have pointed out this cat has been through so much inimaginable pain and I would guess that even now she will still have various aches and pains as a result of her injuries. It is just going to take a lot of time and a lot of patience.

I think you can only do what you have been doing - let her come to you. If she only wants you to stroke her twice - then just do so and leave her. It may be in the coming weeks and months she will let you stroke her a little more once she knows you will not overstep her boundaries. It may be worth getting a very soft baby brush and just seeing if she will let you brush her with that, very gently, especially around the whiskers/head - the majority of cats love this!

You could get some Felifriend spray and spray a little on your hands prior to stroking her - she may feel more inclined to let you handle her more.

Do post a photo of this girl and keep us updated.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would also get her checked out at the vets again in case there are some issues still causing her pain. But slowly, slowly with it - I also am an animal person and never had a problem with scared cats etc UNTIL we got our Bessie who was so obviously scared when we went to get her as a kitten and I 'knew' I could bring her round - 2 years later we still rarely see her, she still runs form us and we are privileged to get to stroke her! I would have never believed I couldn't turn this cat around but she is who she is and we have to accept that. This may be the case for your cat.


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi thank you for the suggestions, I will get some of that Feliway spray and see if it helps, I am going to give her a week then take her to the vets for a full medical. I think it will take time and she may never be a cuddly cat. With those injuries I think she will always have some pain, she is still very young about 2. I would love to get hold of those people who beat her and beat them. They went to the trouble of having her chipped as the lady who nursed her back to health had the vet check for 1 but the owners who had beaten her was not contactable shame really as I am sure the RSPCA would love to hear about this. If you looked at her back end where the hips was injured you would have thought she had been run over not beaten but the vet the lady took her too said it was a beating she had 1 by the way she reacted to humans and 2 she would have had damaged claws and pads on her feet where she would have been dragged or pushed by a car. I will be posting a pic of her once she calms down a bit, will keep you posted of her progress but it will be a long road for her and us I think.


----------



## trayray (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a thought bout the cat that is growling at the new owner.....what might work is getting down to her level when you try to interact with the cat.
i wish you all the best as you have done a brillant thing by taking her in


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi thank you for that suggestion that might work.


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Here is an update on the cat I rescued. We had a bit of a break through with Jade today, I had quite a long stroking session with her today, she was actually purring and rolled onto her back. She is seems a lot happier today. I found a trick with her yesterday, someone kindly suggested using Feliway but I didn't have any and Pets at home was shut so I tried Lavender Oil (when I got my 2 tabby rescue cats someone suggested using it as these girls was also very nervous) as she was growling again so I put it on the curtains as she likes my window sill in my bedroom and with in seconds she calmed down and went and laid back down. I found after that I could get on her level and talk to her gently, but still not touch her, today she was a totally different cat. I stroked her and spoke to her gently until she had enough fuss. She still growls when you go near her or touch her when she is eating or touch her food while she is eating it, I wonder if she has had to fight for her food or had it taken from her (not necessarily by another cat) while she was eating, but she don't have to fight for her food here as there is 1 double food bowl in each room 2 in my bedroom. I will keep giving updates as she get better. Hope to have pics soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Good! Sounds very promising indeed. Glad to hear you're making progress.

Of course is she was beaten before she probably associates the touching with the incident having ruled out actual residual pain of course.


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Good! Sounds very promising indeed. Glad to hear you're making progress.
> 
> Of course is she was beaten before she probably associates the touching with the incident having ruled out actual residual pain of course.


I think she does associate being touched with being beaten & I thinks she still has some pain. Having said she is in pain her hips don't seem to stop her jumping up onto things or climbing, I have those canvas wardrobes in my bedroom and she managed to climb 1 last night, she wasn't slow either.


----------



## MacGowan Managery (Feb 20, 2011)

To see pics of Jade and my other pets see link:- Pets pictures by MariaMacGowan - Photobucket


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear you're making good progress


----------



## trayray (Jul 30, 2011)

thats great news  im so glad that you are having a break through with the cat 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

